# Any set opening dates in the north east?



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

All I know of is Belleayre, set for 11-10-07. Earliest I've seen as far as driveable distance for a day trip. Anyone else from the northeast recieved any news? It's been frigid since yesterday here in jersey, things are looking up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

We got a little flurry of snow last night here in VT. Things are deff looking up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

okemo's saying the 17th currently on their website


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Mountain Creek- December 15
But it probably wont be good until the end of january


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

xenster said:


> All I know of is Belleayre, set for 11-10-07. Earliest I've seen as far as driveable distance for a day trip. Anyone else from the northeast recieved any news? It's been frigid since yesterday here in jersey, things are looking up.


im heading to belleayre if they open. if they arent open the 10th, im driving to either mt snow or anywhere else that is open. im away at school in north jersey so its 2 hours shorter of a drive than from my actual house in south jersey, i might as well take advantage of that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

where in north jersey you going to school?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

mapquest says 4hrs and 12mins to belleayre from south jersey... sounds like a nice day trip. nothing beats being able to get atleast 1 day in, in November. 


did a day trip up to Hunter mountain during thanksgiving a couple seasons ago... it was about the same distance and they should be opening up sometime this month


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

unless we somehow get a storm or the weather holds at 32 and under for the next 2weeks there is no way going to any mountain here on the east coast will be worth it...I don't care what they say!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome to global warming. You'll get a ton of snow but it will all come in February and March and melt out before April is done...


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

basically... that's how it was last year. I was up at Mt. Snow right before X-mas and there was just enough snow to have a few trails open. It was very weird to drive into VT to go snowboarding and see no snow on the ground at all


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

xenster- i go to montclair state. but im not going next semester.

BT-S DH- i take a catskills trip every year. i got to belleayre in 3 hours last year. killington in 5. where in south jersey are you from? we get alot of railjams and stuff going in the area during summer and winter, and know of quite a few good rails and even some natural stuff in sj during winter. hit me up. and your avatar is killing me. theres no wawas up here in north jersey. i miss that place so much, thank god im back in sj for good in december.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

miss wawa? go to the quickcheck on valley rd. it's the pwnage.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

rgrwilco said:


> xenster- i go to montclair state. but im not going next semester.
> 
> BT-S DH- i take a catskills trip every year. i got to belleayre in 3 hours last year. killington in 5. where in south jersey are you from? we get alot of railjams and stuff going in the area during summer and winter, and know of quite a few good rails and even some natural stuff in sj during winter. hit me up. and your avatar is killing me. theres no wawas up here in north jersey. i miss that place so much, thank god im back in sj for good in december.


that sounds sick man, i would love to check that out... i live in Franklinville... it's about 10 miles south of Deptford,and i work in Cherry Hill (im sure you know where that is)... Where you from?

haha sorry about the avy, but gotta rep Wawa... nothing is better... 


xenster- please do NOT compare wawa to a quikcheck!!! lol j/k (sorta)


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

hahaha, i know all about the wawa dedication. i work in lincroft, so i see wawas occasionally. i'd say MOST quickchecks don't compare, but the one i pointed out in montclair is like a wawa clone with the green label.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> basically... that's how it was last year. I was up at Mt. Snow right before X-mas and there was just enough snow to have a few trails open. It was very weird to drive into VT to go snowboarding and see no snow on the ground at all


Man so was I....I remeber it just 24 trails open over christmas! The year before I think they only had like 4-5 trails that were actually CLOSED over christmas


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

NJ SHREDDER 28 said:


> Man so was I....I remeber it just 24 trails open over christmas! The year before I think they only had like 4-5 trails that were actually CLOSED over christmas


24 open? lol.

My "resort" only has 26.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

BT-S DH said:


> that sounds sick man, i would love to check that out... i live in Franklinville... it's about 10 miles south of Deptford,and i work in Cherry Hill (im sure you know where that is)... Where you from?
> 
> haha sorry about the avy, but gotta rep Wawa... nothing is better...
> 
> ...


yeah dude. that quickcheck does not have the touch screen ordering and the food blows. wawa FTW.

i live in west deptford, the town right next to deptford and woodbury. nothing to ride there, but theres a landfill right next to 55 thats fun as hell to build hits on.

and to get back on topic, im hoping to be at mt snow next weekend, even if i have to download off the summit chair. and global warming my ass. it exists, but its not killing the industry yet. in 2005 i had the best day snowboarding ever to date. 3 feet of powder at killington. in OCTOBER.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

haha trash mountain is sickkkk.... lol i used to work in woodbury up to a few months ago, and me and my boys built a nice kicker on the landfill like 4 years ago when we first got into boarding..  


haha only in jersey...


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

At Least Yous Are Up North, I Have To Drive From North Carolina...


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

north carolina has mountains...one of their mountains even opened first in the east last year. and i doubt playing around on a landfill is good for my health. i also garantee you get more snow then my town does.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

7-Day Forecast for Latitude 41.92N and Longitude -73.88W

Rhinecliff is at a lower elevation from Belleayre, so the coinflip of rain/snow should bias itself towards the white stuff in the mountains. Let's cross our fingers that belleayre can keep to it's 11-10-07 opening date... I know I am.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

BT-S DH said:


> haha trash mountain is sickkkk.... lol i used to work in woodbury up to a few months ago, and me and my boys built a nice kicker on the landfill like 4 years ago when we first got into boarding..
> 
> 
> haha only in jersey...



Nope I was doing that on LI back in the late 90's! Riding the Sump and landfills FTW!!! 

So the people out west have the "backcountry" here in the east we have the "trashcountry"


----------

